# The price is right! Or not?!?



## Triton (Dec 14, 2016)

I am looking for some professional advice on pricing a request for one of  my photos to be posted on a truck trailer.  I am by no means a pro, but my photography is quite unique and I am beginning to catch some attention locally. I am a commercial diver by trade, so naturally all my photos are UW (or half in half out).  I am afraid of being over priced, but also don't want to cut myself short.  Any advice would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2016)

How much you might be able to get depends to a large degree on where you are.

Use license terms like how big the image will be, the broader the geographical use, the number of trucks the image is used on, how long they want to use the image, all factor into the pricing.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 14, 2016)

There's a lot to consider:  How big is the image, what sort of exposure, how large is the company, etc...


----------



## Triton (Dec 14, 2016)

KmH said:


> How much you might be able to get depends to a large degree on where you are.
> 
> Use license terms like how big the image will be, the broader the geographical use, the number of trucks the image is used on, how long they want to use the image, all factor into the pricing.



I have requested more information from the client as you suggested.  Just waiting for a response.  


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Triton (Dec 14, 2016)

tirediron said:


> There's a lot to consider:  How big is the image, what sort of exposure, how large is the company, etc...



I have requested more info from the client, I'll let you know when I hear back.  Thanks for responding so quickly!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Triton (Dec 14, 2016)

Triton said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > There's a lot to consider:  How big is the image, what sort of exposure, how large is the company, etc...
> ...



"Hi Ryan - the image will be a back wall display image inside a trailer display on fishing and poaching in Alberta would love to use your images."

He informed me earlier that the image would
Blown up to  7' x 12'.  The company is a  not for profit but they have purchased photos from me once before.  They obviously have a marketing budget.  


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## tirediron (Dec 14, 2016)

I've learned that these days you need to lead with finding out how much the client wants to spend.  I open with something along the lines of, "Thank-you for your interest in my work.  I would certainly like to be part of this.  What is your budget for this project?"  There are a number of considerations to be looked at:  (1) They will almost certainly play the "Non-profit" card and expect to pay as little as they can; (2) Is this a beneficial non-profit that you support? (3)  What is the realistic audience for this image?  A few people a month or thousands a week?  (4)  Do they want exclusivity?  (5) How long do they want to use the image for? and (6) What is the images earning potential aside from this gig? 

For a large audience (tens of thousands) on a one-year, non-exclusive license, this _should_ be in the $5000+ range in my book, but the reality is that today's market likely won't support that.  Were this my image, I would realistically hope to realize something in the $1000 range for non-exclusive single use.


----------



## Triton (Dec 14, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I've learned that these days you need to lead with finding out how much the client wants to spend.  I open with something along the lines of, "Thank-you for your interest in my work.  I would certainly like to be part of this.  What is your budget for this project?"  There are a number of considerations to be looked at:  (1) They will almost certainly play the "Non-profit" card and expect to pay as little as they can; (2) Is this a beneficial non-profit that you support? (3)  What is the realistic audience for this image?  A few people a month or thousands a week?  (4)  Do they want exclusivity?  (5) How long do they want to use the image for? and (6) What is the images earning potential aside from this gig?
> 
> For a large audience (tens of thousands) on a one-year, non-exclusive license, this _should_ be in the $5000+ range in my book, but the reality is that today's market likely won't support that.  Were this my image, I would realistically hope to realize something in the $1000 range for non-exclusive single use.



Ok awesome, hey I really appreciate your advice pal.  


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Designer (Dec 14, 2016)

tirediron said:


> They will almost certainly play the "Non-profit" card and expect to pay as little as they can;


"Non-profit" does not mean they are without resources.  They may publish information on a website as to how they get their money, the size of their annual operating budget, their annual expenses, etc. which should give you some insight as to how "poor" they are.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 14, 2016)

Designer said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > They will almost certainly play the "Non-profit" card and expect to pay as little as they can;
> ...


I agree110%, BUT...  I would still expect them to play the card.


----------



## Triton (Dec 14, 2016)

Designer said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > They will almost certainly play the "Non-profit" card and expect to pay as little as they can;
> ...



I will look into that, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2016)

Triton said:


> "Hi Ryan - the image will be a back wall display image inside a trailer display on fishing and poaching in Alberta would love to use your images."
> 
> He informed me earlier that the image would
> Blown up to  7' x 12'.  The company is a  not for profit but they have purchased photos from me once before.  They obviously have a marketing budget.


Sounds like you're in Canada.
The use will be regional in scope and limited to a Provence having a estimated population of 4 million people, though the target audience would seem to be fishermen.
It sounds like they would use the image for several years and for just the one use, but you would want your use license to include those restrictions.
If they want to use the image for several years I recommend you offer them a multi year license paid for in yearly installments:
For example:
Year 1 - $$$$ (say $2000 to keep the math simple)
Year 2 - $$$$ after a 20% discount off the year 1 license fee ($1600 if $2000 1st yr).
Year 3 - $$$$ after a 20% discount off the Year 2 license fee ($1280 or 20% off of $1600)
Year 4 - $$$$ after a 20% discount off the Year 3 license fee ($1024 or 20% off of $1280)



tirediron said:


> but the reality is that today's market likely won't support that.


Apply salesmanship.


----------



## Triton (Dec 14, 2016)

KmH said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > "Hi Ryan - the image will be a back wall display image inside a trailer display on fishing and poaching in Alberta would love to use your images."
> ...



Wow that's great info!!  Thanks so much!  Learned a lot here already.  


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

